# Here comes the DeWalt Track Saw - Lookout Festool



## 747DRVR

Thanks for the review.Looks like a very nice saw.I have the older Festool version and have been very happy with it but often wish I could cut on either side of the rail


----------



## cobra5

this is a great revue, when the price goes down, hopfully, then maybe my buget will allow me to buy this much need tool. thanks gary
tim


----------



## mrsawdust

Gary,
very good review. good luck with it, as i sit here and only wish….....
mike


----------



## gfixler

Man, I want one of these now, big time. I've done quite a lot of work with ply and a little RIDGID circular saw on things too big for my RIDGID table saw, and even though Rockler's All-In-One clamp guides are nice, you still have to measure the saw's offset. I really want a zero-clearance-style edge like this provides. Thanks for the review! Yet more money I'll have to set aside


----------



## PurpLev

Nice Review, was wondering why this one costs more than the Festool TS line… There is also the Makita plunge saw that is coming to the US market which has a couple more feature that neither the dewalt nor the festool have… can only wonder what the price would be for that one (prob. same range as Dewalt)


----------



## woodworkersguide

Thanks for sharing, Gary!


----------



## getneds

i like the looks of it and the sounds your making from it. You really perked it up with your review. I mean that just moved up to next on my list. Festool is nice but, its their way or now way. This dewalt seems great with its flexibility and multi uses. You say i can cut doors in place? now that i want to see

Frankie

getneds


----------



## CharlieM1958

Yeah, but can you cut the lid off a box with it? 

Nice review, Gary.


----------



## Karson

Gary Very nice review and Congratulations on the first prize.


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review, Gary. I have been looking at these. I like Dewalt's hand tools and considered buying one of these. But, as you said, the $500 is a little steep. I am not sure I would go for one of these saws in the cordless version as I use a Dewalt 18V cordless saw now to break down plywood. It works fine as long as the battery has a good charge on it but breaking down 1 sheet is about all one battery can handle. When the battery starts to run down the saw's splintering on veneer plywood starts to get bad.


----------



## Festool4

Gary, thanks for the review. I took a serious look at this saw when it first came out and all of the points that you made are certainly valid. Obviously with a nick name of Festool4 - I'm going to be a little biased towards Festool:

While Dewalt offers one type of blade, Festool offers an entire selection of blades to cut anything from laminates, aluminum, plastic, as well as any wood you care to mention. The track selection is also far more varied and, of course, can be linked to any length that you care to use. Festool even offers two different sizes of saws TS55 and TS75- for those who have need for a larger saw.

The Festool saws are also part of a system that matches perfectly with their multifunction tables and dust collection. They share the same power cords and antistatic hoses with practically the entire Festool line.

The only complaint that I have ever heard about Festool is the price and that is what surprised me the most about this Dewalt saw. It is the same price as the Festool. Now don't get me wrong. I like Dewalt's products. I have more than my share of their routers but I take it for granted that the Festool's quality if far superior. Festool's cases are tougher, their barrings harder and more precise, and their motors longer lasting. When you pay Mercedes prices, you expect Mercedes quality.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Great review Gary..I can't wait to read a review on the next tool you win..


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck

Nice review … just wondering where you're buying it for $500. It's $750 up here


----------



## GaryK

CanadianWoodChuck

Just google it and you will see most prices, at least here in the states, is $500.


----------



## Rob1

Everyone,

Not to take away from the Dewalt, but anyone interested in a track mounted saw guide system should check out Eurekazone.com for the EZ system. I have been useing the EZ rails, bridge, and router guide for three years. I have a small shop and use the guide system mounted on a table in lieu of a table saw.

You can use your own existing saw and routers, can handle any circular saw up to 16 inches.

I think I'll do a review and post it here.


----------



## boboswin

Thanks Gary.
That's exactly what I needed to know.
Lokks ideal for sheet goods and lost of applications for renos without draging out all my tools.

Bob


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

About time. It took them long enough. who's next Bosch or Hitachi ?
Thanks 4 the rev.


----------



## woodlover

I have the Festool TS55 and want to say it is one of the best purchases that I ever made. Granted it is expencive but worth every penny, and with the vac attached to it there pretty much is no dust at all!! I have 6 different Festool items plus the vac and again I say worth every penny that I paid for them, am sure that they will last a long, long time. Have never used the DeWalt but can tell you Festool is great!!


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce

Hi Gary, I bought my Festool about a year ago, and it's great! I never have to lug the ply panels around. I got a thousand dollar bonus from my company, and it paid for the panel, circular saw & vacuum. The dust collection system is great on the vacuum. It's the only Festool tools I own, and am not planning on buying any more; Just too costly.


----------



## a1Jim

Nice Review most informative. thanks


----------



## POPSHOP

GOOD idea but,,, I will stick to my worm drive saw and a custom shooting board set ( one 8 ft and one 4 ft ) instead of spending 700.00 I'll have spent under 150.00 !


----------



## michstairguy

This thing my second favorite portable power tool my first is the dw717 10in slider. I have used mine for all kinds of stuff and just the tracks by themselves are worth buying even if you dont have the saw. A router attachment that connects to a PC 690 makes a great way to route stopped flutes and other kinds of straight plunged details in your work. The miter attachments and the clamps are a must also. I have everything you can get for this system at the cost of about 1000.00 and it and my dw717 with HTC Port-a-Mate make a complete portable shop that will fit into my Kia spectra5. Alot of people rag on Dewalt tools for some reason but I think they are tops. Festool is just so far over the top on their prices. I guess if you can really afford them they are great but do you really need accuracy to the tenth of a mm in any wood working application. Just a percentage point in humidity can wipe that accuracy right out instantly.


----------



## renners

Just got one of these. My first thoughts are "I wish I'd bought one years ago". It is absolutely brilliant. I know everyone raves on about the Festool, and if I had the money I probably would have bought the TS55, but I went DeWalt because I only have a small workshop and it is a big plus to cut on both sides of the rail, also, the cost of accessories and consumables is such a lot less than the Festool - DeWalt resellers are allowed to set their own prices, whereas Festool dealers are not allowed to discount or even have special offers. I paid £385 ($590) for the saw, two rails, joining bar, clamps and rail bag - it won't take long to recoup that. Only drawback I can see is no variety of blades, but for the most part I only cut wood anyway so for me it's really not an issue.


----------



## boboswin

I have been watching the lines being drawn between Festool and the rest of the wood working world.
Festool makes great stuff but,.. Festool does not control the market as they presume they should.
It's good to see and international company take them on and beat them fair and square.

Perhaps it's time to loose the pretentious BS about being naturally better and get on with producing top quality products at affordable prices.


----------



## Trent

Hi Gary, just wondering how well the dust collection system on the saw works. Thanks


----------



## kcrandy

Got my Dewalt cordless track saw for less than $250 and love it. Has replaced many table saw uses for me and so much safer. Great system.


----------



## renners

Just so everyone knows, Dewalt have introduced a rip blade and 54t aluminium cutting blade for the DWS520.


----------



## NBeener

Just heard that it's available, RECONDITIONED, for $250.00

LINK


----------



## renners

I love this saw. It is one of my most used and most versatile power tools. 
However, I think I have found it's Achilles Heel.

PLASTERBOARD.

The front hinge on my DWS520 has been destroyed by Gypsum dust, it no longer glides smoothly when setting an angle, rather grates and bumps and resists angle settings.

A new part is only a few Euro, so it's not a big deal, it's just inconvenient and a bit surprising - this is pitched in direct competition to the Festool TS55 which lists 'processing plasterboard' as one of it's main uses.

I'd be interested to see if any TS55 owners have had issues cutting plasterboards or whether the TS55 really excels at this task.


----------



## dragginbutt

Comparing the Dewalt to festool is kind of like comparing apples to oranges. Both will do what you want to do with it. I believe however, that Festool's accessories and system approach to woodworking is a lot more mature than Dewalt's. If you compare saw to saw, they may sound equal. But there are a lot of accessories for the track systems that really sway the argument. Will Dewalt get there? I think so. Clearly they have made a serious investment in tooling to go after Festool's market share. Are they on the same level? Well for the serious enthusiast perhaps, but the professionals are going to take a wait and see approach. It is going to take something very revolutionary to get them to part with their Festool equipment investment. Right now, Dewalt is struggling to become an equal. And for me to consider a second look at their track saws, they have to give me a reason to spend the $. They haven't done that yet. Don't get me wrong, I am a big fan of Dewalt tools. But right now, they have to try harder to win my vote on track saws. The only plus I see is that they are calibrated in Imperial versus Festool's Metric. With most sheet goods going to metric sizes, that is even in question as whether Imperial is even relevant now days.


----------



## dragginbutt

I know a lot of people will disagree, but I feel a track saw replaces a table saw for breaking down most plywood. Even at $500, the tools you are replacing and the safety you are introducing by not having to take your chances with a full sheet of plywood on the table saw makes it worth a lot of $. So much so, that I now use my Shopsmith for just about everything else BUT cutting down plywood. All totaled for around $3500, I have a complete shop. Not just an expensive table saw.


----------



## DannyW

I got one of these (actually the cordless version) several months ago when they were on sale everywhere for about $400 including 2 track clamps. I have used it several times now and am getting used to it. I like it quite a lot except that I need to rig a better dust collection connection to my shop system. I ordered the Rockler small tools adapter kit based on a recommendation I saw somewhere but it doesn't fit, not even close. I just made some table leaves and used this to cut the leaves to width and it worked very well for the job.


----------

